# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  Kundli me government job k yog

## girjashankar07@gmail.com

Mera name Girja shankar yadav
Date of birth 21aug 1989
Place lucknow up india

Meri government job kab tak lagegi 
Aor shadi kab tak hogi

----------

